# Triton Router switch problem



## Gleneil (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 2 1/4 hp Triton Router. The clear plastic locking cover over the power switch has jammed in the closed position. I can't get it to go back in so I can start the router. I've taken out the screws for the cover over the switch area, but I can't get that cover off to clear the problem. Any help appreciated. 
Thanks in anticipation.
Gleneil.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glen

If it was me I would snap it out and be done with that dumb thing..that's what I did on my Triton..


==========



Gleneil said:


> I have a 2 1/4 hp Triton Router. The clear plastic locking cover over the power switch has jammed in the closed position. I can't get it to go back in so I can start the router. I've taken out the screws for the cover over the switch area, but I can't get that cover off to clear the problem. Any help appreciated.
> Thanks in anticipation.
> Gleneil.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

This sound too simple but make sure it is not fully extended (plunged)... which locks the switch...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the routerForums Neil. Glad to have ya.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Neil, I too quite recently had a no go situation with my Triton TRA001 and got as far as removing the five screws but whilst puzzling over how to actually remove the switch assy. decided that the speed control pot. could be my problem and so it was, a few fast turns in both directions fixed the problem without ever finding out how to remove the switch assy.
Now with new Australian distributors (CARBA-TEC) you should be able to phone them for advice.


----------



## Gleneil (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks gents. I don't know what it was, but I turned it around to various angles, and tapped it with the rubber handle of a screwdriver and somewhere along the way something fell back into place and now it all works again. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## clay6878 (Oct 28, 2010)

Glen,

Any advise or direction on removing it,
thats basically what the triton guy said.
Again, different choice of words


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

*Access to switch Lock Cover*

Here a link that covers how to access the switch cover on a Triton TRC001. Hope this helps.

Accessing the Triton TRC001 Safety Cover


Darrin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You don't need to remove the cover,just slip in a plastic part,about 1/8" x 1" and jam it in the switch to hold it open all the time,that way you can still use the router for hand jobs..

===


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You don't need to remove the cover,just slip in a plastic part,about 1/8" x 1" and jam it in the switch to hold it open all the time,that way you can still use the router for hand jobs..
> 
> ===


That sounds like a far more sensible solution Bob. personally I have no problems operating the switch when bit changes are required. My table is open on all sides making access very easy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry
Thanks
It looks like it's time to blow the switch out or are looking for a malfunction with all that dust under the switch cover, that's one of the big down falls with Triton,it likes to trap the router dust in the switch..:fie:
Now you see why I jam it open all the time.. 
==



harrysin said:


> That sounds like a far more sensible solution Bob. personally I have no problems operating the switch when bit changes are required. My table is open on all sides making access very easy.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Harry,
I don't have a problem accessing mine either so it does not bother me to much. 

BJ,
I must be missing something, because if you jam it open how do you get the shaft to lock?

Either way, someone wanted to know how to remove the plastic lock, so I thought the link I posted would help out.

Thanks!
Darrin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darrin

You can lock the shaft at any point with the push in pin on the side of the router..
I also use a remote switch on my router table to turn the router on or off ..

===


darrink said:


> Harry,
> I don't have a problem accessing mine either so it does not bother me to much.
> 
> BJ,
> ...


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Darrin
> 
> You can lock the shaft at any point with the push in pin on the side of the router..
> I also use a remote switch on my router table to turn the router on or off ..
> ...


Yes, I know the shaft can be locked at any postion. For me the switch is more readily accessible while the router is table mounted than the shaft lock is.

Anyway, someasked for advice or instructions for removing it, and just wanted to answer their question.

Thanks again BJ!

Darrin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darrin


I see your point  but you know when you take a part off a tool it's gone for every the norm,I know I have and put the part in the tool box or the box the tool came in and but after 10 years or so I ask now what is that part for..I have a small box in the tool box for screws and parts for tools and every now then I open it up and take a peak at them and most are things I have no ideal why I keep them..  or for what tool they are for..I take many Metric screws out and replace them with SAE Allen screws,it's just a thing I do it all the time but keep the old ones just in case,can't have to many micky mouse metric screws, that's why I said just jam the door open. 

==



darrink said:


> Yes, I know the shaft can be locked at any postion. For me the switch is more readily accessible while the router is table mounted than the shaft lock is.
> 
> Anyway, someasked for advice or instructions for removing it, and just wanted to answer their question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Darrin
> 
> 
> I see your point  but you know when you take a part off a tool it's gone for every the norm,I know I have and put the part in the tool box or the box the tool came in and but after 10 years or so I ask now what is that part for..I have a small box in the tool box for screws and parts for tools and every now then I open it up and take a peak at them and most are things I have no ideal why I keep them..  or for what tool they are for..I take many Metric screws out and replace them with SAE Allen screws,it's just a thing I do it all the time but keep the old ones just in case,can't have to many micky mouse metric screws, that's why I said just jam the door open.
> ...


Yep, gotta get spare parts somewhere! Those crazy tools have too many parts to begin with!

Know what you mean about keeping things, Bob. But every time I throw one away, the next week I end up needing to buy that same part!:haha:


----------



## angelamtara (Jul 21, 2018)

I have the tra001 triton router wich powers on but wont start up whats the problem


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome...
see if these PDF's help...

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I was curious about removing the Triton interlock and found the attached pdf on how to do it. After reading it, I decided I liked the switch interlock as it is. But since the topic came up, read on.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My TRA001 gave the same symptoms some years ago, the switch appeared to be clicking but after squirting CRC into it, it started to work and hasn't stopped since. I suppose that you have already tried plugging another appliance into the socket that the router is into!.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

harrysin said:


> My TRA001 gave the same symptoms some years ago, the switch appeared to be clicking but after squirting CRC into it, it started to work and hasn't stopped since. I suppose that you have already tried plugging another appliance into the socket that the router is into!.


wold that be contact cleaner Harry???


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Not quite as good as the real thing but it is second best Marty.


----------

